# Heart Island aka Potters Field



## Heck (Jul 1, 2009)

I took a run in the boat today really looking for some dolphins that were spotted in the area but I did not spot any. So I passed Potters Field and came in close for a few snapshots. No CC is necessary but you can if you wish, This is really just a share. Thanks for looking.

This place has so much history, It once held 3,413 captured Confederate soldiers were housed in the prison. 235 died. It also has a defunct Nike Ajaxhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nike_Ajax missile silos, battery NY-15.







Storms have littered the shore with wrecks.






Throughout its history, Hart Island has had a workhouse, hospital, prisons, a Civil War internment camp, a reformatory and a Nike missile base. The island's land area is 0.531 km² (0.205 sq mi, or 131.22 acres) and had no permanent population as of the 2000 census. Currently it serves as the city's potter's field and is run by the New York City Department of Correction.






More info at  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hart_Island,_New_York


----------

